#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Separar duas redes, qual a melhor forma

## fajo

Salve, salve,

bom, essa semana passei a administrar toda a parte de rede de um hotel que funciona assim:
A internet é banda larga velox, q serve todo o hotel, funcionários e hóspedes, ou seja toda a rede tem uma única faixa de ip, q é a mesma do modem velox, propiciando assim algum hóspede maldoso, acessar minha rede interna e fazer alguma bobagem.A minha pergunta é, o que devo fazer para isolar a parte de rede wireless da rede interna e melhorar a segurança da minha rede:

1. Contratar um outro velox, deixando um para os hóspedes e outro para os funcionários?
2. Mudar a faixa de ip dos roteadores wireless? é o bastante, não permitir uma possível invasão?
3. Montar uma máquina, onde configuraria um serviço dhcp para fornecer ip's de faixas diferentes dependendo da maquina conectada, além de um servidor firewall;

Opinem, por favor

Obrigado

----------


## ronaldosouza200

Fajo

Você pode separ a rede atraves de vlan, ou seja:
Hospedes 10.60.12.X porta Y
Funcionarios 10.60.35.X porta Z

Espero te-lo ajudado

----------


## cristianff

O ideal seria você ter três interfaces de rede, uma para sua rede interna, outra para a rede dos hospedes e a terceira onde você recebe o sinal da velox, assim você consegue fazer regras no firewall para isolar as redes. Dependendo da sua estrutura, se você tiver um switch gerenciavel você consegue fazer vlans para isolar as redes. Sobre o dhcp você poderá usar para endereçar suas redes normalmente. Abraço

----------


## fajo

Valeu galera, sugestão de algum site q fale sobre vlan.

----------


## ronaldosouza200

Este arquivo anexado e apenas introdutoria

----------


## rogeriokde

Boa noite Fajo,

Como voce mesmo disse que esta sendo o administrador da rede do hotel, eu sugiro que voce faça a terceira alternativa.

Um servidor rodando linux, iptables, squid (sarg opcional) e dhcp pra voce estaria lindo. E isso nao é nada difil de se montar.

Abraço, t+

----------


## cristianff

Aqui no próprio UL você vai encontrar material sobre, mas veja esse link, leia como funciona, estude um pouco antes de meter a mão na massa:
Linux: Criando Redes Locais Virtuais (VLANs) com Linux [Artigo]

----------


## fellipe

A solução para o seu problema é muito simples: basta dividir a sua rede em subredes, utilizando a máscara de sub rede.

----------


## mtec

Voto com os colégas acima. 

No caso de VLANs, você va precisar cria-las a partir de um equipamento de redes multilayer (Switch core L3 ou roteador) para , para efetuar roteamento entre as redes. Geralmenteem redes segmentas profissionais este método é o mais utilizado.

No caso de uso de firewalls para segmentar, pense em DMZs, onde você segmenta através de uma interface a parte uma rede classificada como "perigosa". Esta está fisicamente e logicamente separa pelo firewall, da sua LAN.

Att

mtec :Stupid:   :Heeeelllllooooo:

----------


## osvaldohp

A idéia do "cristianff" é ótima, para complementar sugeria o uso do IPCOP para ser o seu Gateway, Roteador, Firewall, e etc.

----------

